# French Open 2011



## gagou9 (Mar 9, 2011)

hola !!

this year the french open will happen in Rouen (next to the sea), in march 26th and 27th !

i know it is very soon, but the decision of organizing a french open has been taken very late...

there will be prices and gifts, all events, possibility to sleep in hostels near the competition area.

Rouen is 1h30 of train from paris (about 15€), and the venue is by the metro, which you can take at the train station.

all informations on the website (i'm translating it into english, half translated right now) : http://www.esigrubiks.fr/
and here is the link to the WCA page.

i hope i will see you there !

Gaël


----------



## Shkanneti (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with Mario.


----------



## gagou9 (Mar 17, 2011)

ok, 3 fautes de frappe mec !


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 17, 2011)

[email protected] comp but saying hola.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 26, 2011)

Robert Yau *9.32 avg with 7.28 single* (OLL skip and L perm)
5x5 1.20.79 avg 1:15.65 single
OH 19.80 with 15.86 single
4x4 meh
More rounds tomorrow of that stuff

FMC I got 27 moves 
Multi 9/13 random twisted corners and stupid stuff like that


----------



## joey (Mar 26, 2011)

wut


----------



## whauk (Mar 26, 2011)

sébastians PB average is quite amusing: 11.41, 17.78, (18.53), (11.19), 11.94 = 13.71 Average

(source: german forum)


----------



## gasmus (Mar 27, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Robert Yau *9.32 avg with 7.28 single* (OLL skip and L perm)
> 5x5 1.20.79 avg 1:15.65 single
> OH 19.80 with 15.86 single
> 4x4 meh
> ...


 
! congrats guys!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

wtf rob


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 27, 2011)

wtf rob


----------



## Anthony (Mar 27, 2011)

wtf rob


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2011)

Great performance Rob. :tu


----------



## Apricot123 (Mar 27, 2011)

???????


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 27, 2011)

So close to ER =O

Are there vids?


----------



## thelinekioubeur (Mar 28, 2011)

Daniel Sheppard multi blind
Me in 3x3


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

aronpm shared this on IRC:


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nothing really of note to report from yesterday. Results are up now anyway. 
No videos of roberts 3x3 as far as we know  I was doing multi. I'll give him the reconstruction of the 7.28 so he can post it here and stuff

For anyone interested, I kind of risked a last turn on one clock solve and got it wrong. The next solve I was surprised to see all clocks at 11 once I stopped the timer. Must have turned as I dropped it or something. Would have been 8.0x average I think.


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess 6 months is long enough for a single NR... Plus so close to stealing my 2x2 average too 

Amazing performance though Rob! Too easy to forget how you aren't just crazy at 4x4 but everything else too 

I'm practicing again for realz now, enough of 40-50odd solves a week...

EDIT: Also UK is the only country with 2 top 10 singles


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 30, 2011)

Reconstruction of my 7.28:

Scramble: L R2 U’ R D’ R’ U2 B2 R2 B R2 U’ B’ U R’ B’ F R2

X-cross: z’ F L’ U’ x’ L’ U’ L U F U F’ R
2nd pair: U’ L U’ L’
3rd pair: U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U’ R
4th pair: R U2 R’ U y L’ U’ L
OLL: skipped
PLL: U’ L’ U’ L F L’ U’ L U L F’ L2 U L U2

45/7.28 = 6.18tps


----------



## irontwig (Mar 30, 2011)

FMC scramble?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 30, 2011)

irontwig said:


> FMC scramble?


 Will post in FMC thread in a sec


----------

